# Loosing weight and exercise



## Imstillme (Sep 15, 2019)

how does everyone loose weight and exercise while being a diabetic. And kind of things you eat.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi there.  Can't really help with losing weight but if you're exercising the main thing is you need to ensure you don't hypo.  The effects of exercise on T1 are quite individual so it can be a process of trial and error.  As a general rule of thumb aerobic exercise (jogging, cycling, swimming etc) will lower bg levels and anaerobic exercise (short higher intensity exercise e.g. gym) will raise it.  You can alter your insulin levels or take more carbs or both.  The effects of exercise can be long lasting (sometimes up to 24 hours) so check your bg levels more closely after you've done it.

Runsweet is a great site with lots of info on all types of exercise and T1 including nutrition strategies.


----------

